# coyote derby in yuma



## yotes my r25 (Mar 1, 2010)

i put a post about a coyote derby in yuma but cant find it iam not avretiseing i was woundering what it was and how it works it pays 5000 dollors to win never heard of one so if any one has any info please me know i wanted to get in but would like to know what iam getting in to thanks


----------

